

When the Government Shuts, Even Web Sites Go Down - 001sky
http://takingnote.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/10/02/when-the-goverment-shuts-even-web-sites-go-down

======
001sky
_In further keeping with the truly bizarre nature of government shutdowns, the
O.M.B. also reminded government officials that they should pay no attention to
whether it will cost more to shut down their Web site than it does to keep it
going_

